# Motor Logic Diagrams



## farooqui (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it possible for Spin-up to give little more explanation in motor logic ladder diagrams? Does anyone know a good study material or guide for this?


----------



## cali78 (Mar 1, 2012)

farooqui said:


> Is it possible for Spin-up to give little more explanation in motor logic ladder diagrams? Does anyone know a good study material or guide for this?


The diagrams are showing relay logic which you should understand. There are many books on the subject. The Wildi book (Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems) has some stuff on it. If you are familiar with ladder logic from PLC's, the relay logic shown in Spin-up's questions for the motors are easy. Just study the basic concepts on relay logic. Know what happens to the contacts when a relay is energized. Understand the differences between a normally closed and normally opened contact. Know what a latching relay is , etc....


----------



## Ivory (Mar 1, 2012)

Those relays are noise in the motor problem to distract and confuse you. Once you understand the basic concept on relays, those problems are simple.


----------



## spinup (Mar 1, 2012)

farooqui said:


> Is it possible for Spin-up to give little more explanation in motor logic ladder diagrams? Does anyone know a good study material or guide for this?


Farooqui,

Next week's Question For The Week (QFTW) on Spin-Up's Website www.spinupexams.com will be on the topic of ladder logic / relay logic.

Joan


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 2, 2012)

Joan,

I have been printing out the QFTW every week(after dragging them around while I study they get ragged), but not saving them to my harddrive. I thought initially you were going to post all of the previous questions not just the previous weeks question. Would it be possible to post all of the previous week questions on the website.

Thanks,

Spencer

PS I bought the exam test booklet and its been great review so far!


----------



## farooqui (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed explanation to QFTW question.


----------

